# Television



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

An someone tell what English speaking tv is available in the Tomar area 
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

uniontomo said:


> An someone tell what English speaking tv is available in the Tomar area
> Thanks


The Free To View Satellite is changing right now so your best option is filmon dot com & then click the UK TV option where you'll find a reasonably good choice.


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply I just wondered if there was any channels left on the satellite


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sky News, Film 4 & ITV is all we watch but not for long. LOL


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Sky news is all that's left for us now !
Woke up to no itv or channel 4 this morning !
On the plus side I might get more done to the house and garden if it ever stops raining !!!!
Kim


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Film 4 has also gone so now the only channel we watch is Sky News and I'll bet that won't be around for much longer......


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks to all


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

kw60 said:


> Sky news is all that's left for us now !
> Woke up to no itv or channel 4 this morning !
> On the plus side I might get more done to the house and garden if it ever stops raining !!!!
> Kim


I feel your pain Kim lol! Seems especially cruel to mess around with our TV channels when the weather is so foul. Finally unplugged my satellite box this morning as it is now only receiving Sky news and I can get that on Cabovisao. So, FILMON it is, and fingers crossed that won't crash under the sudden increased demand! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

If your definition of English-speaking TV includes all types of English including American English et.al.  my regular cable subscription gets a ton of programs. In fact, when I'm flipping through the channels, I think there are more English channels than Portuguese. 

Not too happy about this, as the only reason I watch TV is to improve my language skills!


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Dilemma dilemma !
When we moved here . I decided that I was not prepared to pay for tv on a monthly basis so bought a satellite dish and free sat box. I watch English telly when the weather is pants although I must confess to being addicted to some programmes.
Now hubby is trawling through the latest MEO catalogue to find a plan that suits us!
Is it worthwhile getting a sky box and card from UK ( I know how to do it ) or should we wait until it all settles down ?
Has sky telly been affected here ?
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You should wait until it is certain that Sky will continue to transmit on the European beam and you can receive that signal, this is weeks rather than months so I certainly wouldn't make a decision until especially regarding Meo as get out of any contract with PT is a nightmare, Zon & Vodafone both offer same similar packages but all 3 is down to your location


----------

